# Treo 680 Bluetooth Sync Problem



## XZilla (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello to all,

I have recently upgraded to the Treo 680 from the Treo 650. I am unable to hotsync via the bluetooth. I keep receiving a message stating that the port is in use by another application. Obviously I am at my wits end. Palm support is absolutely no help. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ahorn000 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just fixed this for someone on a Lenovo Thinkpad T60. The fix was in My Bluetooth Places. I found devices in range, right-clicked on the phone and selected properties. The second tab is Authorization. For some reason the "Bluetooth Serial Port" entry was unchecked. Checking it fixed it.


----------



## XZilla (Aug 25, 2004)

ahorn000 said:


> I just fixed this for someone on a Lenovo Thinkpad T60. The fix was in My Bluetooth Places. I found devices in range, right-clicked on the phone and selected properties. The second tab is Authorization. For some reason the "Bluetooth Serial Port" entry was unchecked. Checking it fixed it.


First, thanks for the input. As I follow your directions I find no such tab listed. The tab listed is "General". Is there any other place I can look. Thanks again.


----------

